# Welche Speichenlänge bei Nabendynamo



## Leutzscher (15. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

da ich spontan ein Orbea MX 20 Team günstig & neu bekommen habe...und es ein Alltagsbike werden soll...wollte ich gern ein Laufrad mit Nabendynamo...leider werden in der 20" Laufradabteilung nur die 0815 Dynamo`s angeboten...daher möchte ich mir ein Laufrad mit Dynamo selbst erstellen...Laufrad bleibt original vom Orbea....Nabendynamo wird eventuell ein PV 8,DH-3N72 oder DH-3N80...alle 36 Loch

Wie lang müssen dann die Speichen sein ?

MfG
Renè


----------



## Papa76 (15. Oktober 2016)

Hi, also erstmal brauchst du den Innendurchmessersser wo die Speichen in der Felge aufliegen(ERD). Dann musst du wissen wie du einspeichen willst - radial, 2fach, 3fach gekreuzt. Und wenn du dann noch die Nabenmaße hast(Lochkreis, Flanschabstand), dann kannst du rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (15. Oktober 2016)

Leutzscher schrieb:


> ...leider werden in der 20" Laufradabteilung nur die 0815 Dynamo`s angeboten...


Was ist denn ein NICHT0815 Dynamo?


Leutzscher schrieb:


> ...daher möchte ich mir ein Laufrad mit Dynamo selbst erstellen...Laufrad bleibt original vom Orbea....


Diese Aussage hackt sich.


Leutzscher schrieb:


> ....Nabendynamo wird eventuell ein PV 8, ...


Ich habe einmal ein Shutter in einem 27,5" eingespeicht. Das Ding braucht so hohe Drehzahlen, das sage ich : Nie nie nie wieder SP! Nur mal so als Tip am Rande.
O.K. über einen SON geht halt gornix.

................

Speichenlänge:
Nabe und Felge zu Händen haben, Maße ermitteln, Speichenlängenrechner bemühen.
Oder darauf hoffen daß Dir jemand die Arbeit abnimmt.


----------



## Papa76 (15. Oktober 2016)

So wenig liefern die Shutters sonst aber nicht bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten... Und wo da nix über SON geht erkenne ich auch nicht.


----------



## Leutzscher (15. Oktober 2016)

Das ist mal interessant...danke...unser großer hat in seinem 24 den shimano xt dh-t 780 drinn..und der leuchtet auch top...beim langsam fahren...


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (15. Oktober 2016)

Naja, meine Aussage basiert auf eigener Erfahrung. Nicht auf Meßwerten anderer Leute.
Da habe ich mit Seitenläufern ja schon schneller die max. Leuchtstärke erreicht.
Und SON hat, womöglich ja entgegen der tollen Graphik, selbst bei extrem niedriger Drehzahl schon recht ansprechende Ausbeute.
Auch ist die Frequenz derart hoch daß andere Dynamos noch lange mit blitzenden LED nervend während der schon fast nur noch unwahrnehmbar flackert ...

Vollkommen unabhängig von dieser Graphik.

..............

Und außerdem, selbst mit 57-622 habe ich bei ca 30 km/h schon weit über 10W (nach Gleichrichtung) abgenommen ...
Die Graphik stimmt mithin vorn und hinten nicht.


----------



## Papa76 (15. Oktober 2016)

Dann hast du wohl die ultimativen Argument gegenüber Allen, die bei nem SON nur noch die bessere Dauerhaltbarkeit sehen wenn man richtiger Vielfahrer bei Wind&Wetter ist. Kenne dutzende Leute die Beide kennen. Egal, hier noch ein Test von Ahnungslosen:

http://www.nabendynamo.de/service/pdf/ar_09-10_2014.pdf

Und aus der Diskussion klinke ich mich ansonsten aus...


----------



## SeppWerk (31. August 2017)

...Und kann ich einen Nabendynamo (mit Scheibenbremse) semi-radial einspeichen? Falls ja, auf welcher Seite sollten dann radial gespeicht werden?


----------



## KIV (31. August 2017)

Scheibenbremse und Nabendynamo verbauen und dann wegen des Gewichts(?) an Speichenlänge sparen?
Finde ich nicht schlüssig und radial mit Scheibe eh doof.
Kauf lieber gute, leichte Felgen, Speichen und Nippel...


----------



## Linipupini (1. September 2017)

Moin,
wie @KIV schon ausgeführt hat, macht das verbauen, so wie du dir das vorgestellt hast wenig Sinn!
Womöglich noch Sapim Race Speichen nehmen, damit es leichter wird  
Scheibenbremse und Nabendynamo im 20", da sind die Speichen extrem kurz und einigen Belastungen ausgesetzt!
Auch wenn es ein sogenanntes Alltagsbike wird, würde ich es so lassen und ein gescheites Batterie Licht nachrüsten.
Hier geht es doch wohl mehr ums gesehen werden, als um bei stock Dunkelheit was zu sehen?
Das 20er wird in der Regel nicht lange gefahren und bei Dunkelheit wahrscheinlich davon nur 20-30%.
Ansonsten wenn es doch so sein soll, viel Spaß beim einspeichen!


----------



## kc85 (1. September 2017)

Sehe ich auch so. Meine Kids fuhren und fahren beim 16'' beginnend bis jetzt am 26'' schon immer mit Batterielicht.

Das Rücklicht ist dabei immer am Rad, das vordere wird je nach Bedarf angesteckt. Selbst bei Touren mitten in der Nacht hat das in Sachen Sehen immer völlig ausgereicht. Beim Gesehenwerden allemal.

Wir haben an den Kinderrädern die identischen Leuchtensets wie an den Elternrädern. So kann man problemlos tauschen, wenn mal an einer Leuchte "überraschend" der Akku eingeht. Das ist in den letzten 4 Jahren genau 2 mal vorgekommen - allerdings immer am Rücklicht von Mama, weil die am meisten im Dunkeln unterwegs ist.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (1. September 2017)

Wir haben 2 26" Räder mit Nabendynamo ..einmal SP ..einmal SON

Beide funktionieren problemlos

Und natürlich funktionieren Stecklichter .. und sind leichter ... wenn man sie dabei hat. Felgendynamos haben auch früher funktioniert .. wenn man sie angemacht hätte. 

Alles ne Frage des Einsatzbereiches. Bei uns ..Nabendynamo fürs Alltagsstadtrad ab 26"


----------



## SeppWerk (1. September 2017)

Den Appell an die Vernunft nehme ich an, und natürlich geht es beim Custom-Bau für mich auch ums gesehen-werden - aber trotzdem: Die Idee finde ich witzig, das vordere 26 Zoll Laufrad an einen Nabendynamo halb-und-halb zuspeichen. Vernunft wird wohl die Gewinnerin sein bei diesem Projekt... Irgendwie gut, irgendwie schade, beides.


----------



## Linipupini (1. September 2017)

SeppWerk schrieb:


> Den Appell an die Vernunft nehme ich an, und natürlich geht es beim Custom-Bau für mich auch ums gesehen-werden - aber trotzdem: Die Idee finde ich witzig, das vordere 26 Zoll Laufrad an einen Nabendynamo halb-und-halb zuspeichen. Vernunft wird wohl die Gewinnerin sein bei diesem Projekt... Irgendwie gut, irgendwie schade, beides.


Da liegst du falsch, der TE will ein 20" Laufrad mit SB und Nabendynamo! !


----------

